# Staffing Levels



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Sometime ago someone posted a link to the current staffing levels of Massachusetts Police Departments. I am unable to locate it. If anyone has the link, or knows where I can get this information, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The only one I remember I posted a while ago its a little old now (1998) but I have not seen a newer one.
http://www.mass.gov/msp/cru/PE98.PDF


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

That's the one I remember. Thanks brother.


----------

